# Next Piano solo piece?



## andrewlaurie (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi there 

This is the first time I post on this forum, so please forgive me if I'm not obeying any house rules!

I'm looking for my next piano piece (as a soloist) to contrast Rachmaninoff's C sharp prelude for an upcoming competition. Any suggestions? (Preferable baroque) 

Also, please suggest other pieces (romantic) that I would enjoy (preferably on the same playing level as the C sharp prelude).

Thanks a million!

Regards,
Newbie


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

What advanced-level baroque have you already played and what did you enjoy?
and same question for advanced-level romantic pieces.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why not also Chopin's Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1?

That piece is commonly played at competitions (the Chopin ones, at least). So, it may be overdone, but you can show the judges how you do it better than everyone else


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Whatever it is, if presented back to back, please choose:
The same key (enharmonic Db is O.K.)
The parallel Major
or... something a major or minor third away, preferable to a fourth or fifth away from C#

Programming, it seems, now fumbles in this area of key choice, where it used to be considered as much 'a part of the plan' as the genre / mood shift from one piece to the next.

Whatever level the competition, you've chosen one "Chestnut" already -- though playing it very well makes up for a lot of that. Do Not choose a second too often played piece to pair with it.

Oh, and Break a Leg


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

A Schubert Impromptu ?


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

If you want some baroque, try some Scarlatti :






or some Couperin :


----------

